

Try HTML5 rich text editing with semantic annotations - bergie
http://semantic-editor.org/try_it/

======
wladimir
Pretty nifty rich text editor.

I don't really get the "semantic" thing, though. Can someone please explain?

~~~
bergie
The semantic-editor.org demo is still in quite early stage. We did a bit more
with Aloha already in July, and hopefully this will now be wrapped into the
editor:

[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/aloha_and_the_art_of_semantic_web_...](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/aloha_and_the_art_of_semantic_web_content/)

------
drKarl
It conflicts with Vrome extension keybindings.

------
jaen
Does not work in latest Chrome?

------
trezor
Fails to being up the keyboard on my Android phone. thought I'd let you know
;)

~~~
bergie
Same problem with iPad/iPhone. It appears many mobile WebKit implementations
have decided not to provide contenteditable support.

